# What does a type __ look like IRL?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

got this idea from one of @drmiller100's threads, so I thought I'd extend it to all the types.

I'll start with a little "checklist" for identifying 8s IRL
1) lack of nervous micro gestures (this sets them apart even from 7s with a strong 8 wing) 
2) comfortable being seen as the "bad guy" (Sexual 8s will play it up, Self Preservation 8s will find it amusing, Social 8s won't care. all will likely chuckle a bit). they might be good or moral people...but they don't give a shit if anyone thinks so or not.
3) dark, "inappropriate" sense of humor. more extroverted 8s will be more provocative about it; more introverted 8s are quieter about it, but it's still there (though in both cases, more so in the more polarizing 8w7 than the more earthy 8w9)
4) narrow range of expressed emotion (mostly anger, a kind of conceited satisfaction and various points on the boredom/entertained spectrum). Social 8s are the exception here, and are a bit more comfortable expressing more "heartfelt" emotions rather than strictly emotions which come straight out of the amygdala. 
5) a good deal of bodily confidence (even the Intuitives and more intellectual 8s. they will be less likely to prefer physical confrontation on a regular base, but they aren't afraid of it)
6) difficult to embarrass, but if you do embarrass them, it's likely because you noticed the "nice" side of them that they don't want anyone to see
7) protect of "their boys". 8s have lost touch with their own innocence, but they find emotional refuge in the innocence of others (some will admit this readily, others will not).
8) sexually confident 
9) a sort of callous quality to their demeanor. usually they're not overtly mean, but other people's emotions are typically things they...just don't notice. 
10) under-estimation of physical vulnerabilities. they have a tendency to deny physical pain and think it's "all in their head", especially in the heat of "battle" (any kind of intense activity they're partaking in). 
11) proneness to risky behavior due to ease of boredom and a need to get a rush of stimulation (it's more expressed in Sx 8s and most kept in check by Sp 8s)


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I met an ESFP sx 8 the other day. Incredibly powerful man, famous, he was a motivational speaker at a conference I attended.

I met him backstage on accident in passing, and had no idea who he was. At first glance there was a primal "FUCKYOU" between us. In some ways we are the antithesis of each other. he is short, tattoos everywhere, passionate, emotional, inspiring in person. I am huge, slow moving, cerebral, collared shirt, don't care what things look like, all about things, where he is about people and emotion and image.

He walked with his shoulders back, look ANYONE in the eye, and hold the gaze. 

I brought a young ESTP 8 with me who is beat down a bit from life. Still, he'd look ANYONE in the eyes, shoulders back, looked taller than his 6'3". No backing down in his world. 

The ESFP was powerful enough to be vulnerable with the crowd. If he decided to run into hell to evict the devil I'd back him.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

All of the type fours I know in real life regularly get this facial expression on their face 









All of the sixes I know in real life regularly get this type of look on their face, including myself.









Not sure what else to add. I've particularly noticed those expressions over and over in those two types.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll take a stab at type 4. I don't know any other 4s in real life, so this is just my personal experience. 

1. A bit aloof when in uncomfortable/unfamiliar situations or just situations we think we shouldn't be in. Can probably make us look a bit snobbish (Not that we aren't sometimes.) 
2. The literature I've read doesn't address much of the anger and frustration that Fours feel. We're in the frustration triad for a reason and we have connections to 1 and 2. Lots of anger there, especially the judgmental kind.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

@Aha claims to be able to type people from videos. I believe him.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WardRhiannon said:


> I'll take a stab at type 4. I don't know any other 4s in real life, so this is just my personal experience.
> 1. A bit aloof when in uncomfortable/unfamiliar situations or just situations we think we shouldn't be in. Can probably make us look a bit snobbish (Not that we aren't sometimes.)
> 2. The literature I've read doesn't address much of the anger and frustration that Fours feel. We're in the frustration triad for a reason and we have connections to 1 and 2. Lots of anger there, especially the judgmental kind.


agreed. frustration is usually only attributed to _Sexual_ 4, but Self Preservation and Social 4s feel a good deal of it as well.

I hope you decide to add more =)


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> @_Aha_ claims to be able to type people from videos. I believe him.


Yes, thank you, I started to type publicly as well. I do this on the twitter account mentioned in my signature. I will write F.A.Q./request thread on perc tomorrow or a bit later. I will try to type 5 people a day

But it is about cognitive functions (and mbti). I do not visually type enneagram. It is not tangible enough to make something more than a guess.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

@Aha I'm interested in what you have to say about what my type may be based on videos. I've made a video that I posted on another forum which I can send you, or I can start a Skype video call. Whichever is convenient.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Threes:

-a mask like face
-polished, glittery, fashionable
-will be very animated, warm, and enthusiastic when talking TO you- but when you say something to them, they may respond with a blank stare or a sudden drop off of enthusiasm
-will often encourage people to make their lives better (go for that promotion! go shopping and get something nice to wear! don't let things hold you back!)

Twos:

-they just exude warmth and caring- especially when they first meet you. Sometimes it drops off. 
-can have a comfortable, homey appearance (although maybe sexual or w3 would have a more glittery, fashionable appearance)
-can have a haughty, detached "holier than thou" appearance
-can hide their vanity well, and have it come out suddenly when you're not expecting it

Fours:
-can be very sweet and friendly, OR aloof and superior-seeming
-will talk about themselves a lot- relationships, feelings, etc
-will often say just what they're thinking, even if it crosses the line (which can make them fascinating in conversation, provided they aren't going on too much about themselves)

Ones:
-can be very warm, sweet, welcoming
-even if they are quiet and shy, they will not be self-conscious or awkward-seeming (are very sure of themselves, comfortable in their own skin)
-compulsively honest- hide nothing- very genuine and uncomplicated

Nines:
-frequent eye-contact -- "checking in" with everybody
-very self-conscious
-wait to be noticed
-very gentle
-will be the first to notice if you need help (although others might be quicker to run to your aid i.e. 2s)

Sixes:
-can be very warm
-always have some issue going on 

Sevens:
-always seem to start talking in the middle of a sentence- their thoughts get ahead of them


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

3s
1) hollow, "glass-like" demeanor. shiny and, often, smiley on the outside, but masking of their real demeanor
2) lots of tact. use "safe" language most of the time 
3) proneness to scripted conversations (Sexual and Social 3s can be prone to cliches; Self Preservation 3 is more no-nonsense)
4) present a competent and (in the case of males) strong demeanor (with the exception of Sexual 3, who can often look like 2, 7 or 9 and tends to be underestimated), but inwardly sensitive with a tendency to withdraw under stress (externally, they might smile and bear it until they can escape)
5) reluctance to divulge personal information or express vulnerability (even personal preferences are often divulged reluctantly)
6) sharp, often precise style of dress 9 (can also be deliberately messy, but, either way, the key word is _deliberate_)
7) socially conscientious. hyper aware of how others perceive them
8) hardworking. generally studious and "do their homework before their go out and play"
9) assertive, but _carefully_ assertive (compared to the more bold assertiveness of 2s, 7s and 8s)
10) like to be the center of attention, but only at the right time (the frequency will depend on the subtype and MBTI).


----------



## zenomax (Feb 15, 2012)

Type 5: Cerebral detachment from the moment. Invisible shell or carapace keeps humanity at arms length. Almost not really there, a kind of observing spectre.


----------



## cool (Aug 21, 2012)

I m type 3 or 4. But i don't really like the description of types 3, they seem so superficial. I don't want to be like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> Ones:
> -can be very warm, sweet, welcoming


Agree


> even if they are quiet and shy, they will not be self-conscious or awkward-seeming (are very sure of themselves, comfortable in their own skin)


Not always. I guess it is my 2-wing, I don't feel comfortable among people that _possibly_ wouldn't accept me.


> compulsively honest- hide nothing- very genuine and uncomplicated


Perfectly true.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Arya said:


> All of the type fours I know in real life regularly get this facial expression on their face
> 
> View attachment 196298
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

WardRhiannon said:


> Arya said:
> 
> 
> > All of the type fours I know in real life regularly get this facial expression on their face
> ...


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Arya said:


> WardRhiannon said:
> 
> 
> > Not my point at all. It's his facial expression. Nothing to do with his facial features, and I wouldn't know what your typical facial expressions are.
> ...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

7

Scattered conversation - changing topics quickly and seemingly randomly at times (tho it won't feel random to them as their mind has changed the subject slightly earlier already).

Can't sit still for long. Need to stand up or walk around, or occupy their mind some how.

Bored easily, but not always willing to show it or admit to it (unless has a strong 8 wing, but especially with 9 in their fixes).

Spontaneous and planning at the same time - will do whatever's fun on the spot, but are also trying to set up more fun experiences for other days.

Afraid of being seen as boring, so will try to fight the feeling of being tired at a party.

Avoid talking to people who they think will bore them (especially so if Sx is dom), which may be different to what others think is the case - they may find a slow talking history teacher fascinating, but not so thrilled about talking to a motoring enthusiast (tho the action of driving a fast car is always cool!)

Afraid of missing out on new experiences, thus will put themselves outside their own comfort zones so as not to miss out.

Not likely to actually enjoy and keep returning to do anything that is more uncomfortable or painful an experience then fun - playing the electric shock game with a group of friends, drinking bad quality vodka by itself, doing something they are afraid of doing, etc.

Like to go for a jog, but always looking for new paths to run down. Running around the same block every time isn't viewed as appealing. Will probably use the opportunity to explore some place.

Usually in favour of trying new foods offered to them, even if others aren't so fond of the idea.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> 7
> 
> Scattered conversation - changing topics quickly and seemingly randomly at times (tho it won't feel random to them as their mind has changed the subject slightly earlier already).
> 
> ...


I can relate to most of these traits, does it mean I've integrated?roud:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Blazkovitz said:


> I can relate to most of these traits, does it mean I've integrated?roud:


More the merrier!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> 7
> Scattered conversation - changing topics quickly and seemingly randomly at times (tho it won't feel random to them as their mind has changed the subject slightly earlier already).


yes



> Can't sit still for long. Need to stand up or walk around, or occupy their mind some how.


definitely

Bored easily, but not always willing to show it or admit to it (unless has a strong 8 wing, but especially with 9 in their fixes).



> Spontaneous and planning at the same time - will do whatever's fun on the spot, but are also trying to set up more fun experiences for other days.


yes



> Afraid of being seen as boring, so will try to fight the feeling of being tired at a party.


7w6: sometimes
7w8: no 
7s are really more about entertaining _themselves_ more so than other people



> Avoid talking to people who they think will bore them (especially so if Sx is dom), which may be different to what others think is the case - they may find a slow talking history teacher fascinating, but not so thrilled about talking to a motoring enthusiast (tho the action of driving a fast car is always cool!)


yes



> Afraid of missing out on new experiences, thus will put themselves outside their own comfort zones so as not to miss out.


depends. 7s can also be very lazy and comfort slave-y like 9s



> Not likely to actually enjoy and keep returning to do anything that is more uncomfortable or painful an experience then fun - playing the electric shock game with a group of friends, drinking bad quality vodka by itself, doing something they are afraid of doing, etc.


agreed (assuming I understood what you meant. it was worded kinda strangely)



> Like to go for a jog, but always looking for new paths to run down. Running around the same block every time isn't viewed as appealing. Will probably use the opportunity to explore some place.


too hobby-specific



> Usually in favour of trying new foods offered to them, even if others aren't so fond of the idea.


conversely, they could be afraid of taking the risk because they are all about pleasure which they can get reliably from their favorite meal

more for 7:
- alert, "sparkling" eyes
- enthusiastic, but usually in an empty manner 
- often sociable and likable like 3s and 2s, but a bit "dorkier" (especially 7w6), sans the smoother energy of a heart type
- not afraid to brag when they feel like it
- tendency to exaggerate
- tend to speak quickly, with an erratic, often inconsistent rhythm


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Bored easily, but not always willing to show it or admit to it (unless has a strong 8 wing, but especially with 9 in their fixes).


True!



Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7w6: sometimes
> 7w8: no
> 7s are really more about entertaining _themselves_ more so than other people


Yes, but a 2 fix can influence this a lot, as could a 9 fix...This is even with the 8 wing.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> depends. 7s can also be very lazy and comfort slave-y like 9s


Yes, which is not how 7s are typically imagined, but it is true.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> conversely, they could be afraid of taking the risk because they are all about pleasure which they can get reliably from their favorite meal


Hmm, I suppose so. Maybe more likely with a P6 wing, but the fear of missing out can often outweigh the fear of not liking the new food.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> - alert, "sparkling" eyes
> - enthusiastic, but usually in an empty manner
> - often sociable and likable like 3s and 2s, but a bit "dorkier" (especially 7w6), sans the smoother energy of a heart type


Definitely! Love the sparkling eyes!   



Swordsman of Mana said:


> - not afraid to brag when they feel like it
> - tendency to exaggerate


Oh yes, exaggerating is like second nature to a 7. Some are afraid to brag, that is if they have a 2 or 1 fix.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> - tend to speak quickly, with an erratic, often inconsistent rhythm


Having a 9 fix can smooth this out, tho a 7 may put on a deliberate effort to slow their speech in such a case.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

> - tendency to exaggerate


Another feature I share, at least when I am in a euphoric mood.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> Ones:
> -can be very warm, sweet, welcoming
> -even if they are quiet and shy, they will not be self-conscious or awkward-seeming (are very sure of themselves, comfortable in their own skin)
> -compulsively honest- hide nothing- very genuine and uncomplicated


Not sure I agree. Most of the Ones I've met have a permanent tension to the way they behave and interact with the world which can easily turn into awkwardness if they are put into a situation for which they haven't planned. A tad stiff. They only really seem sure of themselves when they're talking about their values or making a moral judgment on something -- when they do, it can seem as if they feel they're speaking with the authority of God himself. The rest of the time, they can be extraordinarily self-conscious because they fear messing up somehow, though some observers may not notice that since many Ones present a collected, impersonal, professional image to the world that hides the tension inside. Which leads into my criticism of your first point; a One, especially 1w2, _can_ be warm and sweet, but quite often that's not the impression you're going to get at first because of the tension and self-restraint. 1w9s tend to seem even more impersonal than 1w2s. If you encountered a warm One, you probably met one at a healthy level of development, or one who was in a moment of integration and was behaving more like a Seven.

The honesty and sincerity is quite true, though. Ones have such a strong system of self-criticism they tend to be unused to lying to themselves, let alone others, and many of them have strong compunctions against deception as well.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> 7
> 
> Scattered conversation - changing topics quickly and seemingly randomly at times (tho it won't feel random to them as their mind has changed the subject slightly earlier already).
> 
> ...


This is what I can relate to.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - often sociable and likable like 3s and 2s, but a bit "dorkier" (especially 7w6), sans the smoother energy of a heart type


Well, that is true


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Another observation about Fours.

- Can lose it over small, everyday things and feelings, but have no problems being the strong one in times of emotional crisis (depression, death of a loved one, helping a friend through their emotional issues).
-


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

WardRhiannon said:


> Another observation about Fours.
> 
> - Can lose it over small, everyday things and feelings, but have no problems being the strong one in times of emotional crisis (depression, death of a loved one, helping a friend through their emotional issues).
> -


Not unique to 4. Everyday troubles can make me angry, but when in June my dog was attacked by a huge rottweiler I kept calm and drove him to the vet, even though I suspected he's going to die.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

WardRhiannon said:


> Another observation about Fours.
> 
> - Can lose it over small, everyday things and feelings, but have no problems being the strong one in times of emotional crisis (depression, death of a loved one, helping a friend through their emotional issues).


Just seconding what Blazkovitz said. For a brief period of a minute or so I will lose my goddamn SHIT over stupid things (dropping food on the floor, losing/misplacing something, burning food) but spend an inordinate amount of my time dealing with pretty rough personal issues that have way bigger importance with no real issues (my issues and those of others).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

haephestia said:


> Just seconding what Blazkovitz said. For a brief period of a minute or so I will lose my goddamn SHIT over stupid things (dropping food on the floor, losing/misplacing something, burning food) but spend an inordinate amount of my time dealing with pretty rough personal issues that have way bigger importance with no real issues (my issues and those of others).


in general, 8 is among the least likely to lose their shit over small things unless they were already angry and the straw breaks the camel's back (actually, this is true of most gut types, except for Sp 1, who freaks out if all the SJ details aren't there lol). 

with 8s, most things just don't register. they are oriented toward survival, so unless something is a serious threat, an object of lust or an opportunity to acquire, they're not likely to notice.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in general, 8 is among the least likely to lose their shit over small things unless they were already angry and the straw breaks the camel's back (actually, this is true of most gut types, except for Sp 1, who freaks out if all the SJ details aren't there lol).
> 
> with 8s, most things just don't register. they are oriented toward survival, so unless something is a serious threat, an object of lust or an opportunity to acquire, they're not likely to notice.


In general  It's not even close to an everyday experience for me and you're correct, the few times it does happen the people around me know 'holy shit something is UP' and either start to smother me with worry or leave me the hell alone to sort it out. Getting really pissed about things like that is generally my notice that I need to sit myself down and deal with whatever is _really _pissing me off! Usually these off-kilter freakouts are in exactly the situations I described: I put effort into something, I was looking forward to it, I _wanted_ it, and I got in my own way by fucking it up haha


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

ones (i don't intimately know any other than myself, so this might be off; just let me know):
- when on their own, will appear very confident, perhaps to the point of being perceived as snobbish, potentially very intimidating
- doesn't fare well in an unplanned environment and will either try to form a plan or remain quiet, rigid, and peeved
- obsessively covers all their bases, "leaves no stones unturned," a completionist
- scary temper; when provoked (typically the result of threatened morals), will be snappy, harsh, and dismissive of others

i'm not a complete ice queen, though. i'm very warm and loving to people i'm comfortable around, and probably come across much more callous to strangers than i actually am.


----------

